# Small Murray Cod/Golden spin outfit?



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

Can anyone help with the sort of size outfit I should be looking at for flicking spinner baits around? Against the better advice I received from AKFFers I bought a baitcaster outfit which I dislike intensely and want to get a spinning outfit that does a similar job.

Not too worried about brand etc, just looking for recommendations on weight, length, size of rod, reel and braid.

Help appreciated.


----------



## dagraham (Jun 18, 2013)

You cant go wrong with a graphite rod between the 6-8 (yellowbelly), 8 or 8-10kg range (murray cod). Don't go too long in the length of the rod 6'2'' max.
I have recently made a new rod 6-8kg. It flicks lures nicely and pulls in some nice yellas and medium sized cod. I think it would struggle with a 75cm + cod though (unfortunately haven't hooked one on this new rod).
Rods around that range should suit.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I disagree on the rod length. Go longer, you never know when you'll need to cast a wide section of river, especially around here. It's also handy for walking around snags It's more versatile that way. If you are targetting goldens more than cod go a 3-5kg. Get a 2500kg reel that'll do about 7kg of drag. So a stradic Ci4 or a Certate or something. 10-15lb braid and you should be fine.


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

koich said:


> I disagree on the rod length. Go longer, you never know when you'll need to cast a wide section of river, especially around here. It's also handy for walking around snags It's more versatile that way. If you are targetting goldens more than cod go a 3-5kg. Get a 2500kg reel that'll do about 7kg of drag. So a stradic Ci4 or a Certate or something. 10-15lb braid and you should be fine.


Thanks Koich. Funnily enough, since posting this, I picked up a 7"2 3-6kg with a 2500 reel.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

punchanello said:


> koich said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree on the rod length. Go longer, you never know when you'll need to cast a wide section of river, especially around here. It's also handy for walking around snags It's more versatile that way. If you are targetting goldens more than cod go a 3-5kg. Get a 2500kg reel that'll do about 7kg of drag. So a stradic Ci4 or a Certate or something. 10-15lb braid and you should be fine.
> ...


Pretty much what I use only I go 2-4kg, 6'6" and a 2500. I've stopped a 1m cod with this only ever been busted off once with 10lb mainline.


----------

